# cat about 7 weeks pregnant or more??



## munchkin (Mar 25, 2010)

My cat is at least 7 weeks or more, is laying on her side alot, on the prowl, just wandering around, you can feel the kittens move, we have boxes in place,is she further than we think and getting ready to give birth, open to advice we are 1st timers at this.
angela.x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww good luck and keep us posted, theres afew kittens due on here, its so exciting, ..


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Do you have a date went she called? its normally round about 64 days from that date  good luck keep us posted!! :thumbup:


----------



## munchkin (Mar 25, 2010)

no idea whn she last called, i'm afraid, it is very exciting will keep you all posted


----------



## munchkin (Mar 25, 2010)

kittens are moving loads, now is the birth close??


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I find they stop moving in the last few days - at least, you can't see them much. The other thing that happens is that the kittens "drop" ie. they are carried lower down, and the cat changes shape. That happens from 1 to 4 days before the birth.

Liz


----------

